# Atelier de génie logiciel



## marsu_381 (30 Décembre 2003)

Il existe quoi comme AGL supportant la méthode MERISE sur mac ? 
Il me faudrait un logiciel équivalent à power AMC.
Ou au moins un me permettant de réaliser des shémas E/A. 
Pour les méthode objet il existe autre chose que "ObjectPlant" ?
Merci


----------



## molgow (31 Décembre 2003)

marsu_381 a dit:
			
		

> Ou au moins un me permettant de réaliser des shémas E/A.



Si tu parles bien des schémas entités/associations, il y a peut-être OmniGraffle qui pourrait répondre à tes besoins. (il est payant.. :-/)

Je l'utilise parfois pour faire des schémas UML (aggrégations, composition, association, classe, etc..) et il me convient très bien pour ce que je fais.


----------

